# painting pulleys



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

How do you guys paint pulleys so ya don't get paint in the grooves?
I dont have any old fan belts.
What else works good?
Thanks as always


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I paint the grooves. If you don't paint them they will just rust right away. Why wouldn't you paint the groove?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Topkat said:


> How do you guys paint pulleys so ya don't get paint in the grooves?
> I dont have any old fan belts.
> What else works good?
> Thanks as always


I wouldn't worry too much about getting paint into the grooves, once they're on the car and running the belt friction will take care of the paint in short order. They were fully painted at the factory.

Bear


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

just didn't want to choke up the belts with paint.......lol


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Paint the entire pulley as the guys above suggest!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

tape works great to keep paint off areas you dont want it- ever heard the term "masking"?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

crustysack said:


> tape works great to keep paint off areas you dont want it- ever heard the term "masking"?


 :willy:


----------



## ImaTrouper (Oct 10, 2010)

crustysack said:


> tape works great to keep paint off areas you dont want it- ever heard the term "masking"?


Ahhh, a sheer genius. It does not matter if paint gets in the grooves, but if you don't want it there..."masking" works great. :lol:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't know what I would have done without this thread....pulley painting party...BYOP!!


----------

